
OpenLate Meetup Runbook [pdf] - philip1209
https://opendns.app.box.com/OpenLateMeetupRunbook
======
philip1209
OpenLate is a company meetup I started that ruend into a speaker series with
over 2700 members. So far in 2015, about 10% of technical OpenDNS hires have
been sourced through OpenLate.

I had to leave OpenDNS and OpenLate as I transitioned to working on our
company full-time because it was accepted to a cool little fellowship program.

This runbook includes everything we used to run the event, including how to
setup and what emails to send members.

If you have any questions about running a meetup, I'm happy to answer them!

